# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Symbian OS >  احتیاج به نرم افزار codewarrior

## hgkhatir

کسی نرم افزار CodeWarrior Development Studio for Symbian OS v3. OEM Edition و یا دیگر محصولات شرکت CodeWarrior را دارد؟

----------


## MiRHaDi

سلام
در صورتی که پیدا کردید خوشحال میشیم خبرمون کنید
به طبقه سوم پایتخت و تکنو 2000 هم سر بزنید مناسبه
بای

----------

